# How do you remove a door panel off a 97 Pathy?



## quick50stng (Dec 21, 2005)

How do you remove a door panel off a 97 Pathy?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

should be pretty straight forward, remove the door handle, the opening mechanism, the speaker if its on the outside, then the door panel, be sure to look for screws, otherwise they should be just press clips, dont force because its nothing more than a thin particle board type material.


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

Use a clip remover on those clips if you can get to them, been a few posts of people ripping that thin backing material.


----------



## quick50stng (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I needed to remove the door panel in order replace my passenger mirror. And for future reference heres the breakdown of what i did.

1. Remove screw cover and screw in the interior door release
2. with a thin screw driver or interior trim tool lightly pry up on the armrest pad and it will pop off revealing 2 10mm bolts (remove these bolts)
3. lightly pry up on the forward arm rest where the power window. door lock mechenism rests. This panel will pop up (just let is hang as it is connected to a wiring harness and was not necessary for me to disconnect) Behind the panel will be one more 10 mm bolt (remove).
4. With an interior trim tool or flat tip screw driver gently pry up around the perimeter of the door panel to pop the plastic fasteners loose. If the pull out of the cardboard that's ok you will just have to remove the fasters from the door and reinstall in the cardboard before reinstallation of the door panel.
5. No grab the bottom of the door panel and easily begin jiggling it up (remove the door release trim at this time before attempting to take the panel off) Now pull up and out. The panel will be free.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## EnDLeSs (Jul 25, 2011)

I just took mine off and took a picture for others.










Remove the 4 screws and there are just a bunch of clips holding it up.


----------

